
10 Reason to Ignore CS Degrees - qazpot
https://www.cio.com/article/3293010/hiring-and-staffing/10-reasons-to-ignore-computer-science-degrees.amp.html
======
qazpot
I have been seeing this kind of anti CS theory attitude in a lot of my peers.
In fact, a guy I used to know lamented the fact that he was taught arcane
concepts like "normalization" in college. His believed that anything that does
not have an immediate tangible benefit in writing code should not be taught as
part of CS degree. Needless to say he could not design DB schema even if you
put a gun to his head.

